# Rick Derringer in Calgary this week...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone know where he's playing, or with who? Part of the Juno Fest?

http://www.pollstar.com/tour/searchall.pl?By=Artist&Content=RICDER&PSKey=Y


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've only heard about Red Deer--
But I won't be able to get up there.
Derringer
Derringer

Maybe they know where (The links are from a group called Guitar Church--and they have him for a workshop & concert on Saturday.--the link you posted has him in Calgary Fri, Sat, Sun & Mon.

If anybody else knows--let us know.


----------



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

*Rd*

Man i wish he was coming to Toronto.


----------

